# EASY DIY Background. Lots of Pics!



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi everyone! I wanted to share my background with everyone and give a step by step of what I did. This can be a very easy DIY if you follow my steps. This is a basic bg and was for a 15 gallon tank. I will share my experience,my opinions, and maybe most importantly, my mistakes!

Also want to thank Cichlid forum and all the members who helped me...


----------



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

Okay, first things first. What you need for an easy DIY BG:

1. Styrofome. I got mine from lowes. It also comes in pink styro, which i hear is easier and less messy.

2. Drylok masonary waterproofer latex based. If you cant find drylok, any masonary waterproofer latex base should work. Drylok goes on just like paint and its white in color. Check paint isle of Lowes. Comes in a paint can in different sizes.

3. Cement color additives. Chose what you like and get creative! Many including myself, have had success with Quikcrete brand. A little goes a long way! Found at Lowes in masonary isle.










4.silicone and calking gun. To glue your pieces of styro together. Also to glue to the back of your dry, empty tank, if you like.










5. Cheap paintbrush. I recomend one smaller one for details and getting in cevisis, and one large for application.

6. Knife for cutting pieces of styro and adding detail to rockwork.

7. Patients and creativity! Make sure you have your basic idea in mind of what you want your BG to look like beforehand.


----------



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

I want to get right to the point but want to first explain some mistakes and some opinions before we get started:

I found everything i needed at Lowes. I made 3 seperate trips because employees gave me the run around. They didnt know what drylok was. I spoke to 3 people on different trips and was turned away until someone told me to go to the paint isle. So look around before they turn you away. I also heard alot of other people on this site having trouble with finding Drylok. Someone even was told it was discontinued!

Also they told me they didnt have concrete color. Told me i would need to go to Sherwin Williams paint store or special order. That was also wrong and they had all materials I needed the whole time. Again, everything was found at Lowes, so please look around before asking an associate!

I first tried my background with quikcrete concrete mix. It didnt work and crumbled off easy as dried mud.
I put alot of time into this concrete bg DAYS, only to have to restart.

When i started all over from scratch, i got the Drylok. THIS IS SO MUCH EASIER, FASTER AND LOOKS BETTER THAN CONCRETE. Good. For you if u have used concrete, but I will NEVER again after using drylok!

Drylok sets much, much faster than concrete also. Concrete has to cure between each coat, that takes at least 2 days. Drylok takes around 3 hrs or so between each coat.

You can also have more control with Drylok. It is thin so keeps detail better than thick concrete.


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

Um.. there's endless debate on this.. but I believe that silicone is no good.. It's "Window/door/attic/basement" that is for sure safe.. 
Take what you wish from this advice. I'm just shooting out a _possible_ problem.


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

Yep, that one says "mold-free"


----------



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

So measure your styro to fit your tank. Place the measured styro into your tank to make sure u have a good fit. Make sure u leave room for your filter and equiptment on your tank!

Heres what i did. I just measured the styro and glued on pieces of broken styro to look like rocks. Use your silicone and let dry for several hours. After its dry, go back with your knife and add your imperfections to your styro. I added different heights for depth and to look realistic.

(You could also stencil out rocks and carve them out into the styro, but i tried this and imo it took too long, it was messy, and in the end i didnt like it, but its up to you if you want that look and dont mind the extra work.)

Also think about making some rock overhangs if u want some dimension and depth. I didnt this time bc i wanted to keep it simple and was adding to an established tank.

Nature made imperfections and crooked lines. Man makes strait lines. Keep in mind for a natural effect.

Also, if u have a larger tank, cut the styro into sections for easy insertion into your tank. Cut like into puzzle pieces so you cant see a strait line. Will help to keep it looking natural.

Make sure everthing fits before you go on to the next step


----------



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

Mike_G said:


> Yep, that one says "mold-free"


I was told this is safe. Is there any info saying otherwise? please feel free to discuss your experiences with this product. This BG is in my tank already and so far so good. I will post if any issues arise...


----------



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

Ok. Thanks for the feedback. Use silicone with caution but i was told this kind was safe. If i find otherwise i will post an update. I know there is aquarium silicone, if you would like to use this to be safe. Moving on then:

Once your bg and pieces are set, apply your first coat of Drylok. I left it plain at this stage but if u like to experiment, add your colors now. I applied 3 coats and went back to add dimention on after the third coat.

Let dry several hours or even overnight may be better between coats. Try not to apply too thick as so it will dry properly.

You can take Drylok into a seperate container and mix your cement coloring to the desired shade.

Once your on your third coat, you can go back to add dimension to it. In my project, i went into my same drylok i used for the application, adding a bit more red to the mix. Then using fast strokes, randomly applied to the rockwork. I only applied to highlight certain places i saw fit. I am definatly not an artist but i did what i thought would work.

Here it is after i am all done:


----------



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

By the way, i added a handful of pool filter sand to add texture. Yours may look smoother than mine if you chose not to add sand, which is fine.


----------



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

After i let my bg dry for several hours, i decided to lightly rinse it. I thought it would help even things out and remove excess debrise. This is not nessesary, you can just let it dry for about 24 hrs to be safe, but definatly rinse it before placing in the tank.

Note: this bg was added to an existing tank. To protect the fish, they were moved out to a 5 gal bucket and everything removed including alot of the water, which was of course, added back once done.

Heres the finished product. My first attempt and i learned alot. I added to an established tank. Next time though, i would like to add it to a new, empty tank as it was alot of extra work and hard to ensure a good fit if your not measuring in the tank. It will float if not siliconed. Mine is in place because its wedged in nicely 

I have heard people using magnets or heavy duty suction cups to the back.


----------



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

So thats pretty much it! Thanks again to Cichlidforum.com members for the assistance and all the great articles. You can see my other post for more pics when i was working on this project. Under finally started my DIY background but am i doing it right?

Anyone with comments or suggestions, feel welcome to post here. I wanted to share feedback, ideas and experience so you are welcome to comment as well.

Please remember this was my own personal experience and my own personal opinions of what worked, and what did not work for me.

I am happy overall with it and would do it again! Now you can get started! :thumb:


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

The silicone you used has a mildewcide in it that can leech into the water and kill your fish.
You're going to want to remove the background and the silicone.
Sorry to be the bearer of bad news...
http://www.google.com/search?q=mildewci ... om%2FphpBB


----------



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

Wow! Well i guess i should have done more research but now I know and hope my example helped others! I will see if i can make a new one again sometime soon and post that!


----------



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

If nothing im glad i found out, thanks again


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

Make sure you remove ALL silicone from the inside of the tank.


----------



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

dsouthworth said:


> Make sure you remove ALL silicone from the inside of the tank.


This BG is thankfully not siliconed to the tank so is easy to remove! Thanks again.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Bummer about the silicone.  
Will you be starting on another background this weekend?

(BTW, I saw your comment and I will happily send you a pm. :wink


----------



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi Dannygirl. Oh yes, i am going to do another starting tommorow! Lol. I know what to do and where to get everything this time! from my research it looks like i need GE silicone I. Its funny because someone specifically told me to use shower and bathroom because it was for a fishtank. Obviously not! 
Im off work the next 3 days so i do want to get this bg done by then! Yes, PM me! Thanks!


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

you can use GE silicone 11,as long as its labelled windows and doors


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

Windows/bath/doors/attic


----------



## matt121966 (Mar 6, 2012)

full steam ahead !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

this guy was going to make and install that background no matter the forum has to say.

amazing.


----------



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi everyone.

Just an update. As you know, The BG was removed yesterday as soon as it was confirmed the silicone I used was not safe for my fish. I have gone out after doing some further research and got the GE silicone I, which was recommended by Cichlid forum. It has no anti mildew or anti mold chemicals in it. I am currently working on a brand new and safe BG and will post an update when finished. Thanks!


----------



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

matt121966 said:


> full steam ahead !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> this guy was going to make and install that background no matter the forum has to say.
> 
> amazing.


Hi Matt121966,

Welcome to the forum. You may want to go back and fully read through the posts. I was not aware the silicone I had could harm fish. The BG was removed immediately after GTZ, our moderator, confirmed it was unsafe. All pics you see here were posted AFTER my project was already completed.
In other words, the BG was already in the tank and complete before I started this thread. So no, I wasnt going to "make and install this background, no matter what the forum has to say." Thats why I asked for their help and started over. Thanks.


----------



## matt121966 (Mar 6, 2012)

sooo..... you start a post on Sunday at 11:02pm and keep posting without reading other posts, install the BG and then read moderator's post of Monday 4:28pm.

shazam !!!

and the photo of the silicone says 5 year mold free ........

**** of alot of work.

opcorn:


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

*matt121966*,
The op is referring to this post: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... c&&start=0


----------



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

matt121966 said:


> sooo..... you start a post on Sunday at 11:02pm and keep posting without reading other posts, install the BG and then read moderator's post of Monday 4:28pm.
> 
> shazam !!!
> 
> ...


No, that is not correct, Matt. It looks like you are not understanding. This is why I asked you to fully read the posts.

*The BG was already done and in my tank before I ever started this thread*

I added this thread later to share my experience and hopefully help someone else. Im posting from my phone, pics take a long time to load. Maybe this is why you are confused.
Not that i need to justify any of my actions with you. As a member i politely ask that you please try to keep your comments positive and not criticize any member of the forum.

Thank you!


----------



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

So my new background has been completed! Started over from scratch with GE I windows and doors silicone..It is not yet in my tank as I want to give it extra time to dry a bit. Looks pretty much the same as the last BG I had but I think this one is nicer. Will get some pics and repost a new thread step by step since this one has the wrong silicone. Thanks again to everyone for the advice and help!


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

Any pictures yet? 
3rd time's the charm  I'm glad we all caught the silicone issue before the fish!


----------



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

dsouthworth said:


> Any pictures yet?
> 3rd time's the charm  I'm glad we all caught the silicone issue before the fish!


Oh man, I am really glad I posted the pics and you all told me! Lol. It was a pain to redo it but if i didnt know I would be in trouble, so thanks again!

Yes, I have a couple pics...looks about the same as the old one but i like it alot. I tried to add more color depth, adding highlights to the tallest places and lowlights in the deepest:


----------



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

This is just a simple background. I really wanted to save space since the tank is small. I will probably add more wood/roots/sticks to the tank but I also have some live plants. Still playing around with ideas.

Oh yeah, if i didnt make it clear, I added this to an established tank. If you measure well and put between 4 or 5 coats of drylok, it wont float nearly as much. I dont need magnets for it to stay. Its kinda just wedged nicely in here.


----------



## matt121966 (Mar 6, 2012)

it is sweet. nice job, glad you ripped out the mildewcide fish killing silicone. did you lose any fish ??? what size is that tank ? never seen such a narrow deep tank.


----------



## luzze (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice work..


----------



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

luzze said:


> Nice work..


Thanks


----------



## cichlid85 (Feb 20, 2005)

matt121966 said:


> it is sweet. nice job, glad you ripped out the mildewcide fish killing silicone. did you lose any fish ??? what size is that tank ? never seen such a narrow deep tank.


Hi Matt121966,

Thank you, I appreciate that. All fish are doing well. I also thought it would be good to do a water change right away in case some chemicals leached.
I use to have a 55 gal and 36 gal before I moved to AZ but right now this is a small 15 gal tank. It is a tall tank and I know for most fish long would be better but I really like the design. Soon i hope to get another 55 gal, or maybe larger.


----------

